# Samba 4 - force group does not work



## Leander (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi

I set up a samba 4.1.4 server on the latest FreeBSD RELEASE 10. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to consider the option *force group*. After hours ofresearch I couldn't figure out what I'm still missing. *unix extensions* is set to *no*. Setting the *debug level* up to *10* also didn't help ;(
Is this a bug or is there simply a mistake in my setup?


```
# ============= Global ============= #

[global]

 # Basic server settings
 workgroup          = DOMAIN
 realm              = DOMAIN.LOCAL
 netbios name       = FILESERVER
 server role        = standalone server

 # Password backend
 passdb backend     = samba_dsdb

 # DNS
 dns forwarder      = 10.0.0.1

 # Logging
 log level = 2
 max log size = 5000

 # Charset
 unix charset       = UTF-8
 dos charset        = cp1252

 # NTLMv2 aktivieren
 ntlm auth          = No
 lanman auth        = No
 client ntlmv2 auth = Yes

 # Printing
 load printers = No
 printing      = BSD
 printcap name = /dev/null

 # Default masks
 unix extensions      = No
 create mask          = 0770
 force create mode    = 0770
 directory mask       = 0770
 force directory mode = 0770

 # Miscellaneous
 veto oplock files  = /*.doc/*.xls/*.ppt/*.mdb/*.docx/*.xlsx/*.ppt


# ============= Shares ============= #

[FireFly]
 comment    = Shred Music
 path       = /mnt/FireFly
 guest ok   = Yes
 read only  = Yes
 write list = Leander Patrick
 force group = Leander

[Leander]
 comment     = Private - Leander
 path        = /mnt/Private/Leander
 guest ok    = No
 read only   = No
 valid users = Leander
 force group = Leander

[Patrick]
 comment     = Private - Patrick
 path        = /mnt/Private/Patrick
 guest ok    = No
 read only   = No
 valid users = Patrick
```


----------



## Leander (Feb 7, 2014)

Any ideas?


----------



## Leander (Feb 7, 2014)

It seems like my samba doesn't know about the groups at all, since the option

```
valid users = @Leander
```
doesn't let the user Leander connect to the share anymore. Is there a smbpasswd(5) alike way to let samba know about potential groups to be aware of?!


```
id -Gn Leander
leander

getent group Leander
leander:*:2001

wbinfo -g
DOMAIN\read-only domain controllers
DOMAIN\group policy creator owners
DOMAIN\domain controllers
DOMAIN\domain computers
DOMAIN\domain admins
DOMAIN\domain guests
DOMAIN\domain users
```


----------



## Leander (Feb 8, 2014)

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

